# Paint Pride!



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree. Why do paint, palomino, and etc. horses cost soooo much more!? I mean, you want your horse to be a good one. Color shouldn't matter. Just because it is a pretty color doesn't mean its better....


I hope I am on the same page here!


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a Paint and I most definitely did NOT choose him for his color! I bought him because of his personality and soundness (and he was in my price range  ). I'd actually prefer if he wasn't so "Painted" because white is darn difficult to keep clean!!!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Yup, I know exactly where you are coming from Equina! My horse is white! lol. :lol:


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I know, becuase I have a Solid-bred Paint and she is wonderful. She has a face marking that looks really neat too so that might be a paint horse charictaristic. But she isn't allowed to compete in some of the APHA Paint horse shows becuase she isn't Overo, Tabiano, or Tovero. It's sad how they exclude the horses if they do not have a pattern.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

thats sad...and you can't even register them in AQHA either.....how annoying.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

well shes clearly not a quarter horse. She is a full blooded paint. and like i said before, there is alot more to a paint than color. Some people think they are just quarter horses with pinto markings and this is not true at all the paint horse has a more tougher skeletal structure and they are more agile and sure footed.


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

ok heres my question to you, your thread is titled "Paint Pride"---what is a paint with out "paint"? the breed is named for its color, there is nothing diffrent from qh's and our solid paints. 

there is nothing wrong w/ solid paints, i just don;t think they should be able to show with a true paint. 

sorry is this sounds harsh, but its the truth.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

I agree with Tessa. A Paint is a Paint because he's painted! 

Of course, a solid colored Paint is still a wonderful being with all the same qualities as a painted Paint. I just think for purposes such as showing and breeding, there should be a distinction. For example, there are classes at some shows designated for Mares, Geldings, or Studs...and at Paint shows, there are often classes designated for solid color Paints vs. painted Paints.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

please keep in mind that a paint is a QH with marks....and a pinto is a grade horse (or something besides a QH) with marks. sometimes two painted horses throw a solid color horse but it still has the paint parents, therefore it is a paint, just appears more like a QH then a paint...

Also if they have socks above there knee isn't that not allowed in QH registry, yet allowed in Paints? I think there use to be a post on this...almost a year ago...I will go look for it.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

haha, I found the topic, it goes way off topic at times but just keep reading it to the end....(second page isn't as important....)

talks about 
-Pintos
-Paints
-Appaloosas.

Enjoy.

http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=280&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Good point.
I think some colors are more expensive than others, because they 'look' better.
But I agree-color doesn't make a horse, it's all about the personality!!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok I am sorry but there is ALOT of difference between a Paint and a Quarter Horse. ALOT! And I think it's unfair that Janie can't show with Paint horses with a patturn even though she has color everywhere exept on her stomach.

I'm sure that some with NO white shouldn't be allowed to show, but Come on my paint, and I'm sure many others resemble paints in alot of ways.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> And I think it's unfair that Janie can't show with Paint horses with a patturn even though she has color everywhere exept on her stomach.


Is there white on her back? Haunches? Neck? If she has color in these places (behind the head and above the legs not including mane/tail), she fits the color requirements of the APHA.

I've tried to do a little research on whether a Paint is "just a QH with color" or not. I've heard that from my Farrier (and others) as well as barnrat. In the "History of the Breed" on the APHA website, it says it was started out with stock-type horses with color (to make the American Paint Stock Horse Association - APSHA). There was also the beginnings of an American Paint Quarter Horse Association. The two merged in 1965 to create today's APHA. 

So, it seems to me that a Paint isn't necessarily a "QH with color" but a "stock horse with color." My Paint, for example, has bloodlines of many QH, TB, and just one line of Paints. But he's surely painted and registered APHA.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

she has ALOT of color and I just hate it when ppl with tabiano and overo horses think there better than others.


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

nobody thinks they look they look better, but the color is what defines the breed. ---think about it this way also qh crop outs (with too much white) cannot be shown in qh shows either. 

there is nothing wrong w/ a solid paint, but i don't think they should be able to show with regular paints.

tobianos and other patterns of paints define the breed!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I acually think Tabianos are uglier than overos and solids.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I also think that it is stupid this so called Paint horse I seen was a full registerd paint horse but she had a dot about the size of a quarter on her side, and she had NO other white but she was conciderd a paint becuase it was on her stomach and she didn't have any white on her face or legs. Yet Janie is a solid bred and can't show even though she has a Paint horse genetic dorsal, white and cream on her 'arm pits' udder in her ears backs of her legs, her belly, white hooves, and a funky paint related blaze on her face with lips.


----------



## PaintsAqha (Dec 11, 2007)

I Love Tobianos! Especially chestnut and Black and white!
Also Love the
Overo Pattern &
Tovero Pattern


----------



## PaintsAqha (Dec 11, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> I also think that it is stupid this so called Paint horse I seen was a full registerd paint horse but she had a dot about the size of a quarter on her side, and she had NO other white but she was conciderd a paint becuase it was on her stomach and she didn't have any white on her face or legs. Yet Janie is a solid bred and can't show even though she has a Paint horse genetic dorsal, white and cream on her 'arm pits' udder in her ears backs of her legs, her belly, white hooves, and a funky paint related blaze on her face with lips.


I was on the APHA website and found this.

A good horse is a good horse, regardless of its color. And while color can be a major asset, a lack of color does not limit your opportunity for success with the American Paint Horse Association (APHA). Not all foals will have flashy color patterns, but APHAâ€™s wide array of programs are open to all APHA-registered 
horses.
When you register your solid Paint-Bred (formerly referred to as Breeding Stock) horse and join APHA, you not only become a member of the family of American Paint Horse owners, you join an organization dedicated to providing members with excellent 
programs and services, and you have opportunities to earn points and 
recognition through competitive and leisure activities. 

http://www.apha.com/breed/solidpaint-bred.html

Go give it a looksie.


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

that was going to be my next point Paint Aqha there are plenty of shows the APHA offer for our breeding stocks. 

so you still get APHA points, so what i am wondering why are you complaining about shows?--and if not shows what exactly are you complaining about?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

im talking about the proporties of paints


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

ok, so then my next question to you is, what exactly defines a paint, if not its color?


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

What I'm getting from this is that her horse DOES have color. It obviously can't be registered anywhere besides the APHA because it DOES have color. 

Just because the pattern is not obvious doesn't mean that its not a paint. Heres one of Dude, Dude is a PAINT HORSE at our barn. Look at him, does he look like a paint to you? oh crap! I'm on the wrong computer. I'll get it later.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

i tend to agree with Tessa Bear here. A Paint horse is a breed that is defined by it's color! It is irrelivant if the horse has a quarter sized spot on its side or is a medicine hat - the fact is that QUALIFING color is just that.

If you have a problem with the amount of classes that are on offer to your horse - move over here to the Land Of Oz. We have lots of paint bred classes, pleasure, hunter, trail, riening, halter for all age groups........ we would love to have you


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> I know, becuase I have a Solid-bred Paint and she is wonderful. She has a face marking that looks really neat too so that might be a paint horse charictaristic. But she isn't allowed to compete in some of the apha Paint horse shows becuase she isn't Overo, Tabiano, or Tovero. It's sad how they exclude the horses if they do not have a pattern.


All of the shows in my area offer FREE classes to SBP at the APHA shows. Plus you can show at any open show and go for PAC points, which are almost the same as regular Paint show points. The NSBA and NRHA offer a lot of classes for any color horse, regardless of breed (stock type). No one is excluding the solid paint horses. There are plenty of opportunities for everyone!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

> ok, so then my next question to you is, what exactly defines a paint, if not its color?


Ok,
a Paint may have color but there are alot of other things your confusing it with pinto and pinto classifis there horses ONLY on color. Paints are based on skeletal structure, soundness of hooves, smaller hooves, faint dorsal stripes, 'cloud' eyes, long legs, smaller heads, stronger cannon bones, and color if any. 8)


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> > ok, so then my next question to you is, what exactly defines a paint, if not its color?
> 
> 
> Ok,
> a Paint may have color but there are alot of other things your confusing it with pinto and pinto classifis there horses ONLY on color. Paints are based on skeletal structure, soundness of hooves, smaller hooves, faint dorsal stripes, 'cloud' eyes, long legs, smaller heads, stronger cannon bones, and color if any. 8)


Nope sorry - wrong answer. :evil: .... *Paint is a breed, could look like a pack horse for all the APHA cares as long as it is out of APHA or AQHA or stud book TB parents* :shock: 

Not sure what rule book you have been reading but dorsal stipes and cloud eyes are not something that is a requirement of a paint horse.

I am not trying to be nasty but you are not really right with what you are trying to say 

Like i said before - COME TO AUSTRALIA WITH YOUR PONY - we love breeding stocks over here


----------



## PaintsAqha (Dec 11, 2007)

A paint horse must have 1 paint parent to register APHA. 
AQHA does not recognize them and will not register them even if 1 parent is AQHA.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

that is not quite right with 1 parent having to be APHA for reg registry. What about crop outs and TB's with excess white..... eg. Multiple world champion APHA & AQHA One cool Hint. She is full QH and is regular registry. OR TB See Me Comin.......... 

You are right that it doesn't work the other way though..... QH does not take solid paints..... :roll:


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

I just looked up "One Cool Hint" and all her ancestry is Quarter Horse! But she's a registered Paint! Seems kinda crazy, but I guess if she has enough white in the right places, that's where she would be registered (and if it was too much white to allow her in the AQHA). I found one photo of her online and she looked solid sorrel. But I guess that white has to be somewhere on her! I bet her breeders were angry when they couldn't register her AQHA! haha

Paints are definitely not based on dorsal stripes! My Paint's entire spine area is WHITE, pure WHITE...no dorsal stripe! And he has big giant hooves too. And I doubt as a foal (when he was registered) anyone could predict his "soundness of hooves" or whether he had "stronger cannon bones." 

And horse_luver4e, it sounds like you may be upset that your horse cannot show in some classes for Paints. Does the white on Janie's belly extend more than 2 inches and is the skin underneath it pink? If so, she should meet APHA's color requirements. If not, others above have listed many great opportunities where your horse qualifies for showing. Read up on the APHA website! Or look for other shows that are not Breed-based. There's a lot you and your horse can accomplish!! I wish I could enter classes with 11-18 year old riders, but I am over 18, so I deal with it, and enter the class appropriate for myself and my horse.

Ok, does it drive anyone else nuts or is it just me....why does horseforum.com make APHA, AQHA, etc in all lowercase letters?!?! grrrrrrrr


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

yes equina it drives me nuts too..... and in a different colour!!!! :lol: 

One cool Hint has a hand sized patch of white on her near side front leg just above her knee from memory. Double C Acres owned her when i knew her 5 years ago (Bob Cassata) but I have been back in Australia since just after the world show in 2002 so she could have been sold. She is dual registered paint and quarter horse.

I am glad that i am not the only on who thinks that some of the comments that have been made are probably not as informed as they should have been :shock:


----------



## PaintsAqha (Dec 11, 2007)

Equina said:


> Paints are definitely not based on dorsal stripes! My Paint's entire spine area is WHITE, pure WHITE...no dorsal stripe!
> 
> Ok, does it drive anyone else nuts or is it just me....why does horseforum.com make apha, aqha, etc in all lowercase letters?!?! grrrrrrrr


The Dorsal Stripe.
This is the essential dun factor, as every dun has it. If a horse lacks this, then it is not a dun. 
The dorsal stripe is a dark stripe running from the poll to the dock of the tail. It shows up along the horse's spine. 
Usually the center of the mane and tail will be darker, too, because of the stripe running through it.

http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/colors/dunfactors.html


----------



## PaintsAqha (Dec 11, 2007)

I Love Lane said:


> that is not quite right with 1 parent having to be apha for reg registry. What about crop outs and tb's with excess white..... eg. Multiple world champion apha & aqha One cool Hint. She is full qh and is regular registry. OR tb See Me Comin..........
> 
> You are right that it doesn't work the other way though..... qh does not take solid paints..... :roll:


I think AQHA use to allow double registry but do not now. My black n white filly is full of qh her mother is a registered qh but her father is a paint so even though it is in her pedigree they will not allow it.
I don't know about tb's


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

STOP IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :x 

Sry but you guys are rude! Those are some Paint horse charactaristics!!!!! NOT ALL Paints have them but they are charactaristics. SO DON'T EAT ME ALIVE!!!

There NOT just based on color.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

> [quote="PaintsAqha
> You are right that it doesn't work the other way though..... qh does not take solid paints..... :roll:I think aqha use to allow double registry but do not now. My black n white filly is full of qh her mother is a registered qh but her father is a paint so even though it is in her pedigree they will not allow it.
> I don't know about tb's


They only allow double reg in the AQHA if the horse is 100% qh (both parents reg with the aqha) breeding and happens to also have enough white for apha rego aswel.   They will not allow registration of any horse in the AQHA that has a registered Paint parent (the only exception to this is when the mare or stud is DUAL registered with the aqha & apha)


horse_luver4e - Noone is trying to be rude.  Just make sure you have the correct facts before you make such broad statements. The characteristics that you have mentioned "Paints are based on skeletal structure, soundness of hooves, smaller hooves, faint dorsal stripes, 'cloud' eyes, long legs, smaller heads, stronger cannon bones, and color if any" are *NOT* requirements of a paint horse. They are things that they *MIGHT* possess but that doesn't mean that they are a breed standard as you have stated. Any breed could have these features - you have not mentioned even 1 feature that could not be found on a pony all the way through to a draught horse.

If you are going to get snippy about people correcting you when you statements are *WRONG* - make sure you get it right in the first place (saying things like 'in my opinion' often help to avoid coming across the wrong way)

To say that they are not based on colour is flat out wrong! If they don't meet the colour requirements - they do not get regular registry so i would say that we are deffinately a breed that is based on colour. Not much of a paint horse with the paint missing now is it - if we were not based on colour, we would be called a Quarter Horse now wouldn't we!
Nobody was trying to have a go at you so relax... we are just having a conversation :lol:


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

im sry but YOU are wrong about this those ARE features of Paint horses.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

I would love for you to show me the dorsal stripe on my APHA registered Paint! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

On the APHA website, there are 16 approved colors for Paints. One of them (Dun) includes a dorsal stripe. The other 15 approved colors...no dorsal stripe. *Therefore, dorsal stripes are not features of Paints.* Dorsal Stripes are features of Dun-colored horses. And a Paint could be Dun-colored.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

show me the rule that says a paint horse needs to have these features and i will happily say i am wrong. If you had actually read my post you would see that i have said that a paint horse CAN have these features but that it is not required



> They are things that they MIGHT possess but that doesn't mean that they are a breed standard as you have stated. Any breed could have these features - you have not mentioned even 1 feature that could not be found on a pony all the way through to a draught horse.


You need to take a chill pill, you are getting way to serious and taking things as a personal attack when the comments were never intended to hurt your feelings, just to educate you on things that you didn't have quite right. If you are not willing to learn new things - why throw out such statements??? It appears to me that you are the one that is not being cheerful hear not all the people that you have told to stop being "rude".


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Im taking offense becuase I am not wrong, sry but I'm not and I didnt' say those things were requirements I just said they were some things about a Paint horse that really show if a horse is foundation :wink: 

I didn't say full dorsal I said a faint line on there back 'a light dorsal'

Sometimes it helps to have some of these charactaristics in the show ring.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

Equina I PM'd you


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

whats that?


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

these may be features of YOUR horse but they are not BREED features. The paint horse may have these things as i said but they are not required for the breed standard, as i said before - all those things that you mentioned could be features of a welsh mountain pony if it is the correct color.........


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

they are features of about 50 other paint horses I've seen too and like I said there cnot required at all there just signs of a true foundation.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I have been following this. I am breaking the ice. 

I do not know a lot about paints, therefore, I might not have the room to speak but...

Everyone needs to relax!  lol


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

That is not correct. A dorsal stripe is not a sign of a foundation bred paint. I know hundreds of paints with the features that you have mentioned but i also know lots of tb's, qh, Appy's and so on............ the features that you are so determine to stick by are features of the horse that you have so there for you have decided that they are what the breed must need to have. Show me any buckskin, dunn or oddly coloured bay in the world and they will have these features..........


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

PAINTS DO TO HAVE THESE FEATURES!


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

> I didnt' say those things were requirements I just said they were some things about a Paint horse that really show if a horse is foundation
> 
> I didn't say full dorsal I said a faint line on there back 'a light dorsal'
> 
> Sometimes it helps to have some of these charactaristics in the show ring.


What do you mean by "if a horse is foundation"? I'm confused. I've never heard that term used before in the way that you are using it. :? 

Do judges at Paint shows look for these things that you are talking about? (The light dorsal stripe, smaller hooves, cloud eyes, etc.) I've never seen horses with those characteristics placed higher in a class just because they had these characteristics. Where do you show?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> PAINTS DO TO HAVE THESE FEATURES!


Yes, I believe they do. But....I do not believe that it is required. Only due to color. JMO


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

GottaRide said:


> > What do you mean by "if a horse is foundation"? I'm confused. I've never heard that term used before in the way that you are using it. :?
> 
> 
> I think that she is trying to suggest that horses that come from a direct line of the original stud horses in the APHA should show these "features"..... :roll:
> ...


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

I am just pointing out that there are world champions above that don't show the features that you keep going on about. Maybe if you would realise that they don't need to have them and that it isnt the breed standard then maybe i would stop pointing out when the statement that you are making is not entirly correct as i keep politely trying to tell you!

Edited to add - this post makes no sense now that the comment that i am replying to has been removed by the mods :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

wow it really feels awesome to know your not alone in your beliefs. lol

i think she is just mad in all honeslty because deep down she knows she is wrong. i have noticed that on her other posts like the stud chain one, she got very defensive when someone told her not to do it and it was not nessasarry.

and calling someone a loser, just makes you look imature, sorry.

and my mare who is a strawberry roan does not have a dorsel or small hoofs at that. here is her pic, let me know if shes got one


----------



## PaintsAqha (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh wow! It's getting a too harsh now! 

Please, horse_luver4e! No one is trying to demean you! (if that's the right word). Relax...it's ok. Simple misunderstandings shoudn't turn into big, bad arguments. No one is one your back. You have a right to you opinion so please keep it at that.

Please, anyone...let me know if I am outspoken anytime and anywhere!!!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

LURVE that colt on the bottom Paintaqha....... what is his breeding???

And i am sorry but my eyes must be painted on today because i am yet to see the dorsal stripe on all of the photos posted :twisted:


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

yeah as far i know the dun family only has dorcels, -laughs- maybe my horse isen't a paint?? its not like shes out of one of the top paint sires, but hey.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Just a quick suggestion: if we keep posting - what do we expect? A cave in? I don't think so. Let's just leave it at that! Dorsel stripes are not required and I have never seen a 'light dorsel'. I don't even think I have seen a Paint with a dorsel....


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Good call! The end!



But don't forget to check out GottaRide's post on the APHA PAC Program for showing Paints in non-APHA Shows! Great info!! http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5339


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

just so you dont feel like we are ganging up on you, here is a photo of a DUNN Paint horse


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice adds... Equina and I Love Lane!!  

End of Story! Tada!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry, had to do a few edits on this thread. If you can't be nice get off the playground.  There is no need for name calling.


----------



## PaintsAqha (Dec 11, 2007)

I Love Lane said:


> LURVE that colt on the bottom Paintaqha....... what is his breeding???
> 
> And i am sorry but my eyes must be painted on today because i am yet to see the dorsal stripe on all of the photos posted :twisted:


Dam-Hobos pop tart Sire: Poco Hobo Dell out of Bally Hobo, Bally Beers, Moon Deck, Top Deck Also with the Dell Jiggs, Poco Dell, Poco Bueno, Shady Dell. Peppy Bueno, Pep Up,......

Sire: Skip y two k: sire skips black magic, Slick and evil, Evil eye, Tinky Sugar Bar, Top Billing, Hank a chief, Skippa rope, 

He is quite flashy the funny thing is the B&W mare above him is full sibling. I bought the mare (to both because I like her breeding) and she was already bred for the colt. They couldn't look more different.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Why do you have to act like you know everything in the world? I never said they were required. I just said some Paints have them. An exsperienced Paint breeder told me this, and I trust her. Not all Paints have them and they don't have to ok? But they ARE charactaristics that some Paint horses have. Gosh quit being so pompus!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

As to the original post, I just wanted to comment that I did in fact buy my paint BECAUSE of his color. His disposition, balance, and soundness helped, but he stood out to me because of his coloring. 

Everybody has their preferences of what color and type of horses they like, and that does not make anyone wrong

Horselover, I take the idea that a paint horse is basically a QH with color as a compliment because QH's are generally very level headed, athletic, solidly built, all around horses. When people ask me about my paint, and what exactly paints are, I usually proudly say they are just quarter horses with color. 

As for shows not allowing breeding stock paints to show in the same classes as paints with color, I was unaware of this (because we have no paint horse shows here in Alaska). I disagree with that. I think it is one thing to separate classes into Jr. horse, stallions, mares, geldings, etc. But, a breeding stock paint is still a paint, and should be allowed to go into a class with other paints...at that point it would be up to a judge. A separate class may have been developed to make sure that breeding stock paints got a fair shots (a judge may not look at them the same as a flashy paint), but I don't know if this was the reasoning. 

Horse lover, I know how it feels to not be able to show my horse in APHA shows like I would love to do. We have no APHA shows, AQHA show all breed classes are a joke and not given the time of day with the judges, so I have only been able to do all breed shows. Gotta Ride posted a thread about PAC, to earn points at non APHA shows for your paint. I am definitely going to take advantage that. You should look into doing the same...you could compete in all breed shows for points with APHA...it would open up more options for you. 

Also, one great thing about your breeding stock paint is that she carries the color gene, so if she were to turn out into your ideal horse (conformation, disposition, athleticism, competition ability, etc.) in the future, you could breed horse to a nice Paint stud (even Homozygous) for a colored paint baby out of her. There is always an upside. 

Just remember, you can't knock various breed associations for coming together to promote and regulate the traits they like in a breed...color being a pretty big factor when it comes to paints. There is a breed of horse out there for everyone


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank you AKPaintLover, yeah all i was saying was is that the judges don't just judge paints on how pretty they look. But i agree with you compleatly.

I was told Paints have a stronger skeletal structure than quarter horses, thats why I mentioned that. lol


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

PaintsAqha said:


> A paint horse must have 1 paint parent to register apha.
> aqha does not recognize them and will not register them even if 1 parent is aqha.


I browsed through the pages of posts and did not see this elaborated upon, so I just thought I would clarify for the general good 

Please correct me if I am wrong:
The above is true, but also....both parents must be registered APHA, AQHA, or TB for the offspring to be registered APHA. (any combo of those breeds works as long as one parent is APHA...or the foal is a crop out apparently  )

Also, any colored offspring of the above parents can be at least a breeding stock (solid bred paint), but to qualify for regular registry, the minimal white paints must have at least ONE white area that is behind a certain point on the head and above a certain point on the legs, and that area must be of a certain diameter. The specific numbers and body locations I would have to look up again, but that is what I have in memory. I spent a lot of time looking into this a couple of years back when I first got my stallion - in anticipation of filling out future foal paperwork (of course this year will be the first time that I have to do that - yay ). 

Again, correct me if I remember incorrectly


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> I was told Paints have a stronger skeletal structure than quarter horses, thats why I mentioned that. lol


That is interesting. I could see how some people might say that. I am not sure whether that has actually been proven genetically or scientifically in any way, but it would be interesting to know more about the actual bone structure of different breeds. 

I think that probably the paints that have a lot of TBs in their lines are going to have a taller, lighter, more slender frame. And, the paints that have more QHs in their lines have a sturdier, more compact frame. I don't know about the paints with many paints in their lines, except that they usually go back to a QH or a TB somewhere, so one would think that those genetics would play a role in the frame of those horses as well. I do know that the QH often has a pretty sturdy and compact frame (unless more diluted with TB).

WHAT horses played the original role in adding color to the paint?

WHAT was the structure of those horses like? 

Maybe paints that go back more recently to that original horse fits the body type more of those horses. I know these days paints are so diluted with QHs and TBs that they really play the majority role in the physical traits and behaviors of paints. 

Along those lines...WHAT horse does the QH go back to?

My curiosity is peaked. I have some good horse encyclopedias the are excellent at explaining the origins of all of the breeds and how they are connected, but I have not looked at it in a while, and it is in a box somewhere  because we are STILL in the process of building our house - go figure that the barns are done


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

lol yeah. I agree but it does say at least 1 parent has to be apha. Janie has both parents and grandparents are apha paint horses so i got lucky there lol.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> Sorry, had to do a few edits on this thread. If you can't be nice get off the playground.  There is no need for name calling.


Thanks for that :lol: I wasn't sure if i was being rude but i guess i wasn't as you didn't edit my posts other then to remove the quotes on comments that you did take off :lol:


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

AKPaintLover said:


> PaintsAqha said:
> 
> 
> > A paint horse must have 1 paint parent to register apha.
> ...


You are correct with most of this however as i stated before:

"that is not quite right with 1 parent having to be apha for reg registry. What about crop outs and tb's with excess white..... eg. Multiple world champion apha & aqha One cool Hint. She is full qh and is regular registry. OR tb See Me Comin.......... 

You are right that it doesn't work the other way though..... qh does not take solid paints....." (on page 2 of thread)

with this what i was trying to get across is that a paint horse can be 100% TB or 100%QH as long as the meet the colour requirements that you pointed out above. They DO NOT need to have one parent registered with the APHA :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

yes they do! my gosh it says so in the freekin APHA requirments. Can we just end this gosh ur right im wrong happy? Geez!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I am pretty sure that I LOVE LANE is correct that colored crop outs from TB or QH are exceptions to the normal paint registry rules. 

I LOVE LANE...I was just clarifying from a different perspective. Yes, in general one parent must be apha (except with crop outs), but that doesn't mean the other parent can be aranian, grade, TWH, etc. The other parent must be apha, aqha, or tb.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

AKPaintLover said:


> I am pretty sure that I LOVE LANE is correct that colored crop outs from tb or qh are exceptions to the normal paint registry rules.
> 
> I LOVE LANE...I was just clarifying from a different perspective. Yes, in general one parent must be apha (except with crop outs), but that doesn't mean the other parent can be aranian, grade, TWH, etc. The other parent must be apha, aqha, or tb.


I COMPLETELY AGREE WITH YOU :lol: :lol: :lol: 

That is exactly what i was trying to say. Thankyou for that AKPaintLover


----------



## PaintsAqha (Dec 11, 2007)

I Love Lane said:


> that is not quite right with 1 parent having to be apha for reg registry. What about crop outs and tb's with excess white..... eg. Multiple world champion apha & aqha One cool Hint. She is full qh and is regular registry. OR tb See Me Comin..........
> 
> You are right that it doesn't work the other way though..... qh does not take solid paints..... :roll:


TB's are registered as appendix I believe.
All I know is I called AQHA on the phone and asked them about my filly with a Dam reg. AQHA and sire reg APHA and they told me NO to being able to reg my filly AQHA. I also want to add she is a black n white tobiano.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

PaintsAqha said:


> I Love Lane said:
> 
> 
> > that is not quite right with 1 parent having to be apha for reg registry. What about crop outs and tb's with excess white..... eg. Multiple world champion apha & aqha One cool Hint. She is full qh and is regular registry. OR tb See Me Comin..........
> ...


isn't that what i said???? QH DOES NOT take solid foals with any breed of parent other then AQH. :lol:

TB are regular registry in paints.... dont know about qh


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah, my gelding is a big scramble of TB, QH, and Paint (and he's painted color). So he's registered with APHA! He cannot be registered with AQHA or Jockey Club because 1-he's painted and 2-he's cross-bred.

Here's another question: can an APHA Paint be registered in the Pinto Horse Assoc of America? On the PHAA website, it describes "The Breed" by different height requirements, type requirements, and color (tobiano/overo/breeding stock) requirements. So, doesn't that kind of envelop every horse & pony in the world? :wink:


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I don't know a lot about pinto, but I think it is any painted horse - grade or not or any breed?? As opposed to APHA where there is a breed and color requirement, as well as a requirement for registered parents. I am not sure though.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

i agree, i think (but am not 100%) that any regular registry paint is eligible for pinto reg in America. It is not the same in Australia but from memory that is the rules over there. We used to show Pinto world in OK with minimal marked paints that would not have met pinto requirements so this is why i say that paints are automatically eligible. I could be very wrong though so if anyone know what the Pinto rule is on this.... jump on in :lol:


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

yes you can double register paints as pintos.
mine is double reg.


----------

